# 11 ceramic CPUs on eBay



## ilyaz (May 26, 2011)

I have a current listing: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280682081311&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Interestingly, with about 2 days left, I have no bids but 6 watchers. I am curious how typical this situation is. I presume this might be because people might want to wait until the very end to actually start bidding...


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 26, 2011)

Well look at your shipping price. Where are you shipping them from, the moon?


----------



## Anonymous (May 26, 2011)

Yeh I have to agree with SS on this one,all of those can fit in a small padded envelope and ship anywhere in the u.s. for about $3.
If the shipping was $12 too high on an auction that had 10 pounds of cpus that would be different.


----------



## jeneje (May 26, 2011)

As we all know those are not worth much to a refinner, but a computer shop might bid on them. If he is selling for scrap only goodluck with it.

Ken


----------



## ilyaz (May 26, 2011)

mic said:


> Yeh I have to agree with SS on this one,all of those can fit in a small padded envelope and ship anywhere in the u.s. for about $3.
> If the shipping was $12 too high on an auction that had 10 pounds of cpus that would be different.



So are you saying the CPUs are not even worth the $15.99 shipping+initial bid? I doubt it. 

I shipped some CPUs in a padded envelope once and it got ripped apart, or at least this is what the buyer told me. I'm still in the process of getting insurance from USPS.


----------



## Claudie (May 26, 2011)

You might try listing them for $15.99 with FREE SHIPPING. That may be more appealing to potential buyers.


----------



## Anonymous (May 26, 2011)

ilyaz said:


> So are you saying the CPUs are not even worth the $15.99 shipping+initial bid?


Did you see me say that? NO!Don't ask stupid questions if the answer is staring you in the face.
I have personally never had an issue with any items that had been shipped in a padded envelope,but that of course does not mean that it can not(or does not) happen.If that were the case they could always be shipped in a USPS flat rate box for $5.20.And considering you have mailed stuff before,and you obviously sell stuff on ebay.....you already knew that.
I am sure you will end up with a one or more bids,however as Claudie pointed out,a more reasonable shipping rate is more appealing to a potential buyer.Had you started the auction at $15.99 with $5 shipping,I am all but positive you would have already had a bid on it.Because that is a more realistic shipping price.I buy countless items on ebay on a daily basis,and I assure that is something that I pay close attention to.


----------



## patnor1011 (May 26, 2011)

I have shipping always free. I am not charity because it is easy to add shipping charges to item price. If you are sending more items in one envelope you can use tape and seal them together. Envelope is often damaged when items are loose inside. 
Free shipping have huge advantage. You will never be accused of charging too much with resulting neutral or even bad feedback, your stars rating will not degrade. You cant reason with buyer that 15.99 is reasonable if items are send for 5+. Buyer will never buy that your packaging is worth 10$. 
I try to avoid items where p&p is more than it should be. For unsure sellers there is always option to put reserve on selling price. It is always better to try with low price and free postage, but a reserve of minimum what you want for item. Charges will be nearly the same as you are now charged fees even from shipping price.


----------

